# Should I just take her to our groomer? (Nails)



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi. 

Well, I decided to get some nail clippers off of amazon. Morgan had her nails cut at the groomer a little over 2 months ago and they are already super long. She doesn't seem to have a problem with clipping but I'm afraid if changing her attitude on that by attempting to do it myself. 

She's been having skin and coat issues so I don't want her bathed or brushed. 
I do all that myself anyway including ear cleaning.

I'm not sure if its the clippers I have, my inexperience, fear, or just the fact that she has such thick nails. 

Her nails are cracking and the cut is not clean as I'm attempting to cut them. I have to press really hard and sometimes she yanks as if I hurt her or am making her feel uncomfortable. I can easier see her quick. I'm going to make an appointment with the groomers tomorrow morning, just wondering what the problem is. I definitely don't want to take advantage of her trust to save a few bucks!


Thanks!


----------



## buckeye1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I would take her somewhere and have someone who knows what they are doing take care of it. There is a place about 3 miles from me and I think they charge $6 to trim my dogs nails. Not bad.. cheaper than pet supply or petco would charge. Just my opinion. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

You can just take off smaller bits each week. Or use a file or walk the dog more.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Could be the nail clippers.

I was using the guillotine-type clippers on our lab, and those pretty much just shattered the nail, and I had to apply ridiculous amounts of pressure for it to clip. This caused me to pull on the nail, and surely it was painful. I got some scissor-type (not sure what the correct word would be) and it's a lot easier for me (position, slight squeeze, and done) and it clips them cleanly.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would take her to the groomer and then learn how to use a Dremel it is so much nicer.

If you want to use the scissors type, the Millers Forge are the only ones I will use and they don't last forever.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Check with your vet. My vet does nails for under $10 with no appointment. I take both my boys there. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I am terrified of clipping nails, particularly black nails (which both of my dogs have). I bought some nice scissor type clippers that do a nice job but it was still traumatic and I'm sure that my nervousness spilled over and affected my pup. Before, my son would hold my pup and although we tried treating etc, he got where he would yelp bloody murder (while still turning his head to accept treats, the stinker).

I ended up buying a dremel instead. Now, he lies down (he's young .. will be 5 months on 9/3), I dremel his nails and he gets a special treat. SO much less stress for both of us. Of course, he's extremely food motivated. I'm having to put ointment in his eyes twice a day right now (my vet said I don't know how you'll be able to do it since I'm home alone most of the week). Ends up it was very easy. I have him platz, he stays there while I squeeze a line of ointment in both eyes (he does move his head some but otherwise holds still and lets me lift his top eyelid) and what does he does this for? A dry dog biscuit!! You should see his gallop to get to his crate so he can have it. They're Blue Buffalo Wilderness Trail Biscuits, not meat, cheese or anything! He's so goofy.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

The pliers-type clippers work much better than the guillotine-type, IMO. 

When you go to clip a nail, be very confident and decisive. Once you've decided where to make the cut, don't squeeze the clippers; SNAP them shut as quick as you can. This will cause a lot less discomfort to the dog. If your dog's nails are ridiculously thick and hard and your hands aren't strong enough to give a good, quick snap, definitely let the groomer handle it!


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

OH!

Well I'll probably invest in a dremel in the next few weeks, then. hah. My older dog hates having her nails trimmed, and her quick is really long. I make sure she gets a lot of walking down because she will actually growl at me when I try to trim them, but lets me file them down. This should work great for her.

In the mean time I'll take Morgan to our groomer.

Im not sure how much they charge for just nails, the whole shebang is quite expensive because they charge by breed. Our vet hours dont really work for our schedule so we always have to have saturday morning appointments, so itd probably be easier for me to do the groomers every month or so. Atleast until I find some clippers (or a dremel) that will work for her.

Im not sure, again, if its the clippers, if she has really hard nails, or if its my indecisiveness and hesitation. But either way, I'll take her to the groomers lol. 

Thanks everyone!


----------

